# BMX on a Hazy Day



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

What ever setting I use on the beach when it is hazy really gets me, I tend to struggle a bit but am happy with these from today.  X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 on aperture mode.

1




 

2



 

3


----------



## Jeff15 (May 23, 2018)

Some very good action shots...


----------



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Some very good action shots...



Thank you Jeff, it was great to watch them.


----------



## Jeff G (May 23, 2018)

Nice Dave, you made me miss the old days, used to be one of them in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Nice Dave, you made me miss the old days, used to be one of them in the 80's and 90's.



Thank you Jeff, I was more a skateboard lad when young.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

1st shot for me!! I'd really like the last if it only it had more of the ramp, and cropped portrait orientation. Not sure if Affinity has it, but in LR the Dehaze Slider works wonders with atmospheric haze.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> 1st shot for me!! I'd really like the last if it only it had more of the ramp, and cropped portrait orientation. Not sure if Affinity has it, but in LR the Dehaze Slider works wonders with atmospheric haze.



Thank you, I will have another go with the Raw.  I do have LR 6 but not with the Dehaze, but do have it in Affinity and PSE15.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> I do have LR 6 but not with the Dehaze



In the latest version of LR it's in the develop module > presence > just under clarity. In LR 6 it was in the develop module > effects. The dehaze in both versions works with the adjustment brush also


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > I do have LR 6 but not with the Dehaze
> ...



Not in my one, it is the Standalone version, but I do have Dehaze in other software.


----------



## ceemac (May 24, 2018)

Those are good shots, Dave. I'm glad no one was doing that when I was growing up.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Not in my one, it is the Standalone version, but I



Well I'll be D............. You're right. I switched from Corel to the Adobe Subscription model, so I've always had it, but the standalone doesn't. I did find this free preset that simulates the dehaze function. Might be helpful. Prolost Dehaze


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

ceemac said:


> Those are good shots, Dave. I'm glad no one was doing that when I was growing up.



Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

Very quickly put through LR 5 then Affinity.

1st shows what the area looks like.



 

2  Just through AP



 

3 AP



 

4 AP again.  I only had the XF 35mm on and shot in Aperture mode, which for me wont happen again as if I`d done this in my normal Full manual the sky might not of been so bad.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Not in my one, it is the Standalone version, but I
> ...



Thanks for that, just bookmarked so will try that.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

I played around a little with #3 in the second series. This one is not that bad but had you used the more upview perspective of #4, then cropped using the rule of  thirds it would be a money shot. Did a conversion, because the JPEG was giving some funky sky tint, when using the dehaze.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

Nice one, I will have a go with the Raw and also try it in mono.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Nice one, I will have a go with the Raw and also try it in mono.



You had the elements lined up perfectly on the intersections, seemed like a logical crop.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

ooops done the wrong one, but will have a go when I find it.  Raw to mono.

1  Mono only




 

2 mono then a tad of Dehaze


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

Sometimes after using Dehaze, you need to bump the exposure up a tad. Also, when doing mono conversions, sometimes using a red, green, yellow, or orange filter can work better than the Dehaze.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

A bit of a struggle in mono, the sky goes a bit mad.

1



 

2


----------

